# What is this....



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Forgive me for my ignorance, I dont work in older homes very often, what is this. It's right in the way of where I need to bring my line up for the shower head. I'm replacing an old valve and they have a fitting on the tub spout with a flex line on the exterior plumbed to the head. Can anybody tell me what this is and if I'm going to get a jolt if I touch it, im a sissy when it comes to electricity.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

It will jolt you !
Call a sparky in to move it.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Other side


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any ideas without moving it, it's a rental and the landlord doesn't want to pay as it is.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldn't , that wire is prolly brittle.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Any ideas without moving it, it's a rental and the landlord doesn't want to pay as it is.


You're right, him not wanting to pay is a problem...HIS PROBLEM. Don't make it your problem.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Call the inspector and get his opinion on it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Knob and tube wiring. May or may not have power on it.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

3 days older than dirt


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Look around and see if the place has been updated with wiring...it's probably a dead line, but don't chance it. Meter before touching...or try to follow where the other end goes.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Do you have a non contact voltage detector? You just wave those near it and it will beep if there's voltage there.:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Do you have a non contact voltage detector? You just wave those near it and it will beep if there's voltage there.:thumbup:


 Sometimes.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Stick your tongue on it , like we use to do to test 9 volt battery's when we were kids.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I wouldn't , that wire is prolly brittle.


The wire isn't brittle, but the insulation certainley is. 

I'd find a different way to run your pipe. You're gonna open up a whole can of worms with that. 

A competent electrician can prolly reroute it, with a junction somewhere, but there is another conductor for that circuit somewhere that need to be dealt with as well.

Find an electrician that has experience with knob and tube


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Find an electrician that has experience with knob


That shouldn't be too hard :thumbsup:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Got to love old homes. If the landloard doesnt want to deal with it. Im thinking its still live. I have been in plenty of old houses. Please avoid that. If they still have fuses then it could be live. If its beakers it might not be live.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Any ideas without moving it, it's a rental and the landlord doesn't want to pay as it is.


Don't even THINK about TOUCHING knob and tube. Most likely, if you touch it code will require it to be removed, but in any event, you don't want ANYTHING to do with that stuff!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The ceramic makes one hell of a knife sharpener.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks like it's been decommissioned. Are the tails in your picture just hanging there? It's hard to tell in the photo. 

Like Pink says, a non-contact tester will work or better, a volt meter.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Possibly 120 volts?:laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Looks like it's been decommissioned. Are the tails in your picture just hanging there? It's hard to tell in the photo.
> 
> Like Pink says, a non-contact tester will work or better, a volt meter.


The tails were in contact with a metal plate that was secured to the wood siding. He says he has an electrician coming to sort it out I told the landlord it was a definite fire risk and to get it checked out immediately. It's is temporarily plumbed to head via the existing chincey tub spout with a flex line on the exterior of the wall. I felt like such a hack leaving like that. It's only temporary as long as the landlord does what he has been advised to do. Thanks to all on the input it's much appreciated!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I wet my fingers and give it a try, if I hear better, then I know its live and my hearing aid battery been recharged..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> The tails were in contact with a metal plate that was secured to the wood siding. He says he has an electrician coming to sort it out I told the landlord it was a definite fire risk and to get it checked out immediately. It's is temporarily plumbed to head via the existing chincey tub spout with a flex line on the exterior of the wall. I felt like such a hack leaving like that. It's only temporary as long as the landlord does what he has been advised to do. Thanks to all on the input it's much appreciated!


 If its old wire with no voltage its insulation!:laughing:


----------



## Wayneswilson (Jul 28, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I wet my fingers and give it a try, if I hear better, then I know its live and my hearing aid battery been recharged..


Best response I have read here... Ever!


----------

